# cleanest sand



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

whats the cleanest sand?pool filter sand?i got "beach" sand from a local landscaper for $5 for 300#'s.after 2 days it still clouds up if you disturb it.plus it looks like gold glitter is suspended in the water.plus my wife thinks it looks like mud.*** tried sifting it through a window screen to get just the sand.but it still has the same problems.so the wife said scrap it.im getting tired of cleaning sand so what have you guys/gals found to be the cleanest?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Sand blasting sand. Got to home depot and ask what they have for sand blasting sand and they will show you sometimes they have it in black and not just white. i barley had to wash mine when i got it i just washed it in a 5 gallon bucket and left the hose running in it.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i didnt know they carried it.all i ever saw was play sand.guess i'll have to ask.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

its like quikrete sand its in a brown or grey 50-100 pound bag i got 100 pound and will be getting more soon ask and they should take you hopefully they are nicer then the people out here.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

i would go with just plain silica sand, usually comes in white. they have black sandblasting sand too but i dont know if i'd trust it. it's usually not as smooth. sharper stuff wouldn't be good for the fish. if you want colored stuff 3m colorquartz is good stuff.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

thats all that quikrete sand is its just silica sand but its like 5 dollars for 50 pounds.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thank for the replies.the sand i have is grey and the wife thinks it looks like an ash tray.guess im looking for tan/brown.3m is an option if shipping is free.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

even supposedly clean sand will still probably cloud up ...best to see it crystal clear after multiple rinses before it goes anywhere near the tank..which can take a lot longer that you would think....like days. :thumb:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

believe me i have rinsed and rinsed the sand i have and it just wont clear up.i have it in a rubber maid tub to see how it would be in a tank and its still nasty.i don't mind some cleaning but i probably have used 200 gallons of water already.
the thing im concerned about is that i run my hand through the sand and it looks like chocolate milk comes up.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

well just imagine that problem in a tank with fish...you just need to keep on going and its a total pain but it will be worth it when you have a crystal clean tank with the substrate...makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

fishwolfe said:


> thank for the replies.the sand i have is grey and the wife thinks it looks like an ash tray.guess im looking for tan/brown.3m is an option if shipping is free.


my 3m colorquartz just arrived today. free shipping and it got here in 5 business days.


----------



## nwagner (Jun 12, 2008)

Home Depot and Lowe's sell Quickrete brand fine sand. It is very light tan and does not take much rinsiing at all! About $5 for 50 pound bag.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

im going to look at the quickcrete stuff today.im sure there will be some sand thats escaped from its bag so i can take a sample 8)


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

dont look at it in the daylight...no point...look at it under some tank lights in a small mini tank.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

good point :wink:


----------



## nwagner (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a link to a picture of the Quickrete sand in my new tank

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm13 ... C02468.jpg

It ends up lighter when wet than when it is dry. I am very satisfied with the looks of it.


----------



## jcollette3 (Sep 7, 2005)

The quickcrete stuff is really pretty dirty. I did a setup with that stuff and washed it for hours and the tank was still brown when I set it up. Probably depends on what 'grade' of sand you go with. I suggest looking into pool filter sand. You can get it at wallyworld, Agway, or your local pool supply store. It is either going to be a natural color mix (tans, browns, whites), or a uniform, clean white. I have the natural stuff, and will probably never go back to anything else - the look is very natural. I rinsed each bucketful of this stuff only once as it was VERY clean. Check out the look in my 55 biotope journal here -> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=160908&highlight=

Good luck.

Joe


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

nwagner thats a cool rock pile,i like all the colors.i showed the pics of both tanks and my wife liked the type jcollette3 is using.thanks for all the help and ideas  
(ps,jcollette3 you tank button isnt working :-? )


----------



## TylersDad (Aug 10, 2008)

I think you should try a new wife.


----------



## TylersDad (Aug 10, 2008)

whippshsh!.......whishhhhhp.
(whip sounds)


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

you got one i could borrow?


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

put it in a pillow case the dip into a bucket of water again and again. It cleans fast that way


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

actually thats close to what i did.i put it in a pillow case, than ran the hose in it till it ran clear


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

i use black sandblasting sand from reeds after cleaning it for half an hour with running water i put it in the tank and it was cloudy for about 3hrs. i havent had a problem with it yet here is a pic









tank not done yet still need stuff :fish: :fish: opcorn:


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

:thumb: nice 8)


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

This is pool filter sand. About $10 for 50 lbs here. Bag says "washed/screened/sterilized". I ended up spending an hour per 25lbs rinsing it out. Put 1/2 a bag in a 5 gal buck and ran water in it with a nozzle on the end of the hose. The nozzle helps make a jet that you can push down into the bottom of the bucket and stir up all the sand. Dump nasty water, refill & repeat......like i said about an hour each bucket to get it to the point that it did not cloud up my tank at all going in and doesn't cloud when disturbed. Nice brown/tan color and the fish love sifting thru it.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

danielratti said:


> Sand blasting sand. Got to home depot and ask what they have for sand blasting sand and they will show you sometimes they have it in black and not just white. i barley had to wash mine when i got it i just washed it in a 5 gallon bucket and left the hose running in it.


make sure it doesnt contain aluminum oxide.


----------



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

I used quickcreat all purpose sand or something like that, as long you rinse it the results are amazing.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks :wink: i got the quickcrete, looks good.


----------



## jb1edlover (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't think this is an issue :


> make sure it doesnt contain aluminum oxide.


 we've been using this sand for years.... with no problems. 
JB


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Quickcrete sand blasting sand is just silica sand.
Aluminum Oxide is found in sand paper and grinding wheels it can also be some times found in black beauty sand blasting sand it has more sharp edges and you can sometimes find iron in it from what *** heard.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

All-Purpose Sand from Lowes.
It is almost a kind of white in color, but not too much
It looks very natural, it requires barely any rinsing at all, and it doesn't cloud
up the tank, in my experience, and fish love it! 8)


----------

